# FTA is Tree and Stump, what is his other name?



## Tree&Stump (Aug 5, 2013)

No matter how hard many fellas were and weren't on me on this website, I don't intend to ever kick another rock towards anyone on this website ever again....not in this thread. There are lot's of real pros here, and it's just not deserved. I want to give my respect for the real ####in' heroes in the tree services around the world with this thread, and I want to say farewell. 

I know you all are nothing for sappy threads, so I'll try to keep this on the dry side.

I started a tree service in 2007 in San Diego after moving here about 10 years ago. Inspired by all of the business owners, doctors, and even politicians in the old Bavarian family tree, I wanted more than anything to get into my own business, and to make more money for working harder than anyone I've ever known. After a year or two I found this site, and I started asking questions and studying the tree vets on AS. I knew I found gold after I found you guys on here  , and I coveted the website like a horde of gold coins buried in the back yard. I told nobody else I ever met in the tree services about this site because this site was my edge, and it was only going to be mine. Finally I licensed myself, insured myself, and last of all started hiring help. Obviously somebody made their point clear around here about the broad line between what is a hack, and what not the hack on AS, and I obliged. So I went, and I got my #### in order which only murdered my margins BTW, and eventually I had to close because of this lousy fact.

I was very positive entrepreneur the whole time in my service working my ass off as a climber/owner. Ya, ya, ya....you all know the story, right? I was an athlete from the country working in a metropolis looking for success the hardest, toughest way possible because I knew that whether I succeed or I bust, I'd be worth my weight in gold next to the common stock of office pussies that I'd be meeting and competing with when I became an old man. Office weenies just don't start out as tree warriors......with AS members dancing, prophesying, and kicking ass all in their heads. 

After 6 years of hacking at the job and finally knowing the bulk of the show, I finally had to hang it up. It hurt to do it, and it did take a lot of knockin' on the ol' noggin to start thinking about it the right way. The fact I had to accept was that the economics were never going to be right no matter how much gusto I threw at the cause. There's no money in it like the Jeff L. guy at Urban TC said a long time ago. The economics are not right in residential unlike where most of you are from. And I couldn't exactly make friends with a culture of people that believed anyone who would climb their trees for a living only deserved equal pay to their lawn boys, so everything spiraled downward from there.  I sold my dump truck today. I'm selling the chipper. I'm keeping the climbing/rigging gear though, and heap of tools I collected.

Tree climbing is absolutely a man's job, and I'll continue to climb for the rest of my life when I'm needed. The ground work, management, and business side of it are something else entirely; boring as hell except from an investor's point of view. All of you successful managers play a special role in our community and economy because you've tamed all of the #######s and retards while keeping your customers at the same time. If that is not something special, then what is it? On the other hand, owning only gave me ulcers, gray hair, made me feel lousy and irritable all of the time, and ultimately ran me into the ground in regards to my health and wealth. The stress of climbing is nothing like the stress of managing a tree service. I should say the joy of climbing is nothing like managing. Being a fearless, strong, climber that always has all of the right answers is king of the world, but those of you that climb and run a great company at the same time.......wow!  Amazing American entrepreneurship, leadership, and on and on. 

Somebody has to say it, and it should be me. Tree service will definitely not make much of a girl out of anyone. If you want to be a man, head for the trees. 

So now that FORTHEACTION closed the tree service, I sub as a climber or machine operator/job planner whenever I'm needed....crane, dozer, skid, excavator.....and I climb too. It's just a great way to be in the mother of 'em all.....the USA.....with all of the answers everywhere I go.

Otherwise I'm finally breaking $1,000 a day after taxes and expenses on my couch and computer. I'm earning my way up to a real office from this point, but this old couch will have to due for now. Hell, you don't actually have to have a desk and AC to be an office monkey...especially after eating and breathing saw dusts from a rope for a living. 

The bottom line here today in this post is I'm better off now than I ever have. I have two investors backing me that are damn near 100% completely invested in me. My gladiator years in the tree services are paying off now. "How does that pay off," you say. The habit of working 60-80 hours a week avoiding real risk of death and lawsuits and keeping a cool head is all I learned in the tree services, and that's what is paying off! :msp_wink: It took me 3 months and $20k down the drain learn as much as I know now in this office job, but I'll be up $20,000 for this week for example. I still have some years of learning ahead of me, but business is good, and I've never been known for just standing around on my ass......err.....um.....sitting around on my feet......err....oh um, #### it. I sit around on my ass all day now. I've never done so much sitting in all of my life  but I make the money. That's what's going to matter now and when I'm most of you guy's ages. 



So TREE&STUMP was the handle I changed my handle to after I was banned from this site for 1 year. My original handle was FORTHEACTION. I know I was a curiosity over the years here, and it may have hurt the reputation of this site and the industry. I apologize for that. It hurt to be banned from the tree guys for so long especially after I was finally starting to make some progress in my company. Somethings are just not meant to be though. AS was tons of fun and a ton of headache, but over all it made me one of the best tree climbers in this state, and I'll shove that news in 99% of the tree guys' faces anywhere......as I have for the past couple of years.....oh and I'm a much improved businessman for sticking with AS for several years. Way to be, ya'll. 




Last of all before I submit this post there's something that needs to be said (as if all of this #### I just said will ever be read). There are too many damn people in the tree services!!!!!! Some of you get the hell out already, and let the rest make some damn money why don't ya! The construction market is picking up, so go get a construction job, and put your money in a new natural gas pickup truck. There's more nat. gas in this country than anyone knows what to do with, so it's cheap. You'll save a lot of money when they get you some fuel pumps in your areas. And trust me. The less of you tree guys in the tree business world the better. 


:monkey:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 5, 2013)

FTA!


----------



## Gologit (Aug 5, 2013)

Del_ said:


> Did I read where this guy was member fortheaction, got banned and then signed on with another user name?
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord. Somebody give this guy the ax.




Can't. His old user name/account was apparently cancelled after the ban period was served. Dammit.

If he posts again it might be considered thread spamming.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 5, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Can't. His old user name/account was apparently cancelled after the ban period was served. Dammit.



Give it a few days he'll be off to camp.


----------



## Tree&Stump (Aug 5, 2013)

:msp_blink: That's weird. haha :rolleyes2:


----------



## Carburetorless (Aug 5, 2013)

He's right about one thing, there's more natural gas in this country than anyone knows(except maybe him).


----------



## Tree&Stump (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm right about everything. :big_smile:

Hey, Ford came out with the F-150 natgas. I think they make all natgas and gasoline/natgas. I think I saw something about a GM natgas truck or something. 

Really, if you guys ever get hungry for a real job (not that any over you aren't taking down enough cash in the trees) US oil and natgas drilling is huge right now. 5 years from now we'll be in a US oil/natgas boom phase. It's still early in the game right now, so the jobs should be plenty right now. Last year there was such a percentage spike in oil production in the US that they say there hasn't been a spike like that since way back in the day when people used to get rich on oil drilling. Saudi Arabia is no longer the oil top dog, and OPEC which is all of the middle east/africa oil companies are hating it now that the US is exporting not importing. With fraking techniques the natgas is coming out of the ground big time too. Next year the US will be exporting more fuel than importing for the first time in a long time.

And young guys are getting paid $120,000 a year to go up the the oil sand mining camps in North most Canada. There's more oil in those sands than the rest of the world combined. They estimate a trillion barrels. Everything the test the ground, they find. They're far, far away from any towns, roads, or anything like that, but they fly you out there, and room and board you, and the pay is better than it is for going crab fishing off the Alaska coast. It's definitely safer. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Tree&Stump (Aug 6, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Can't. His old user name/account was apparently cancelled after the ban period was served. Dammit.
> 
> If he posts again it might be considered thread spamming.



Spamming is not a crime, and I did not spam. :sure:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh Ed, good luck buddy, dont let the door hitya where the good lord splitya. Uhhhhhh abyebye


----------



## Tree&Stump (Aug 6, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> Oh Ed, good luck buddy, dont let the door hitya where the good lord splitya. Uhhhhhh abyebye



Thanks, fag.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 6, 2013)

Here comes a 1st class ride to camp


----------



## Tree&Stump (Aug 6, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Here comes a 1st class ride to camp



Stop. Just stop right there. This site will not be made into the insanitarium for the overwhelming treetard population we have over populating the earth.....ESPECIALLY IN THE US. OKAY? :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 6, 2013)

Tree&Stump said:


> Stop. Just stop right there. This site will not be made into the insanitarium for the overwhelming treetard population we have over populating the earth.....ESPECIALLY IN THE US. OKAY? :msp_thumbdn:



I couldn't agree more,thats why you won't last here this is your 3rd username and this one will be gone soon:msp_tongue:


----------



## Tree&Stump (Aug 6, 2013)

You're an ahole peabrain, and my other username is still legit. What about it you ol' baby.

Good morning. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Aug 6, 2013)

Tree&Stump said:


> I'm right about everything. :big_smile:





I guess this says it all dude...in before the lock. :msp_rolleyes:

Perhaps we should change the name of the thread as well, I don't sense much humility. 
Those that refuse to humble themselves will eventually be humiliated. I guess your time may have 
come in that arena.


----------



## Tree&Stump (Aug 6, 2013)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> I guess this says it all dude...in before the lock. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Perhaps we should change the name of the thread as well, I don't sense much humility.
> Those that refuse to humble themselves will eventually be humiliated. I guess your time may have
> come in that arena.



Well it's definitely worth expanding on this morning. I'll have to get back to this.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 6, 2013)

opcorn::notrolls2:
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 6, 2013)

He's banned already


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh,,hope nobody takes his advice.
Jeff


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Aug 6, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> opcorn::notrolls2:
> Jeff



I kinda like saw troll, he likes popcorn like most of us. He's nice to have around.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 6, 2013)

It was kinda fun!!!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 6, 2013)

FTA is always fun.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 6, 2013)

Much like pulling a splinter, you're always glad when it's over.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 7, 2013)

Tree&Stump said:


> Thanks, fag.



Ed, buddy!, don't get all but hurt man! We love ya! Good luck in your new adventures, will miss you man and promise to refer to you as AA's mini me.


----------



## Carburetorless (Aug 7, 2013)

He must be one the contractors that the ummm adminitration hired to go out and prove ummm whatever it is they're trying to prove. 

I guess things are pretty good for him the other handful of axe men out trying to create an oil sand bubble, but I don't see any leaps and bounds coming for the economy because of it. Oh but wait, now he's leaked it all to the public so he'll prolly end up getting fired as a security risk.


----------



## B Harrison (Aug 7, 2013)

I was curious, I have to be honest now, i felt good today, but now kinda dumb because i just wasted about 10 minutes trying to figure out what this post was about.


----------



## Guran (Aug 8, 2013)

B Harrison said:


> i just wasted about 10 minutes trying to figure out what this post was about.



Phui.... And I thought it was just me. I realize I'm just a Swede (!) and dont get the full hang of all expressions, but his post just didn't make any sense to me. Glad I was not the only one.......:msp_w00t:


----------



## Carburetorless (Aug 8, 2013)

There's not a single post or reply in this thread that makes any sense, not even in Svenska.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 8, 2013)

Carburetorless said:


> There's not a single post or reply in this thread that makes any sense, not even in Svenska.



God Jul!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Guran (Aug 11, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> God Jul!
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh, thanks guys! Well, it's not really Jul (Christmas) yet. Right now most of of the Swedes are fishing and cooking Crayfish. That's a big issue here in august. Here's a picture from this weekend. 
(I suppose this is totally out of topic, sorry for that.)
View attachment 308893


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 11, 2013)

Guran said:


> Oh, thanks guys! Well, it's not really Jul (Christmas) yet. Right now most of of the Swedes are fishing and cooking Crayfish. That's a big issue here in august. Here's a picture from this weekend.
> (I suppose this is totally out of topic, sorry for that.)
> View attachment 308893



Just messing with a fellow Swede!
Jeff :tongue2:


----------

